# Verstecktes WLAN



## QQQQQ966 (20. Oktober 2009)

Hallo liebe Community,
ich habe ein Problem.
Ich habe einen Router bei dem die SSID aus Sicherheitsgründen versteckt ist.
Jetzt habe ich einen neuen Laptop den ich auch in das Netzwerk bringen möchte. Allerdings finde ich unter Windows XP das weder das Netzwerk noch eine Funktion die mir erlaubt alles manuell einzutragen.
Ich hab mir mal netstumbler geladen aber das bringt mich irgendwie auch nicht weiter
Kennt ihr die Funktion oder den Ort wo sie "verborgen" ist?
oder könnt ihr mir ein kostenloses programm empfehlen?


----------



## K3n$! (20. Oktober 2009)

Häng dich einfach per LAN-Kabel dran, dann geh ins Webinterface, trag dich entweder dort manuell ein oder mach es sichtbar, connecte dann und mach es wieder unsichtbar.


Greetz K3n$!


----------



## QQQQQ966 (20. Oktober 2009)

hm
würde ich gern aber :
wenn ich bei meinem Router ( W 500V) auf die einstellungsseite gehe dann gibt es ja eine schritt für schritt einstellung. Wenn ich darüber den Router konfiguriere werden alle einstellungen wieder überschrieben  oder?
gibt es keine andere möglichkeit


----------



## taks (20. Oktober 2009)

Start / Einstellungen / Systemsteuerung / Netzwerkverbindungen 
Rechtsklick auf die WLAN-Verbindung und da auf Eigenschaften.
Dann Oben von Allgemein auf Drahtlosnetzwerke und da dein Netz hinzufügen. Da kannst dann SSID, Verschlüsselung etc. eingeben.


----------



## K3n$! (20. Oktober 2009)

also bei mir geht das so: 

speedport.ip im Browser -> Konfiguration starten -> Passwort für die Box eingeben -> Links auf Sicherheit -> a) >> SSID & Verschlüsselung (Hier kannst du deine SSID wieder sichtbar machen) oder b) >> WLAN-Client Zulassung dort kannst du dann, falls du den MAC-Filter drin hast, einen weiteren Clienten hinzufügen 


Greetz K3n$!


PS: Die Informationen beziehen sich auf meinen Router (W721v)


----------



## Momchilo (20. Oktober 2009)

Geht mit dem w 500v genauso. Du überschreibst nichts, wenn du am Anfang auf Konfiguration starten drückst.


----------



## rabit (20. Oktober 2009)

taks schrieb:


> Start / Einstellungen / Systemsteuerung / Netzwerkverbindungen
> Rechtsklick auf die WLAN-Verbindung und da auf Eigenschaften.
> Dann Oben von Allgemein auf Drahtlosnetzwerke und da dein Netz hinzufügen. Da kannst dann SSID, Verschlüsselung etc. eingeben.



Jup genau so!


----------



## QQQQQ966 (20. Oktober 2009)

vielen vielen dank 
ich werde es morgen sofort ausprobieren


----------



## Kadauz (21. Oktober 2009)

Zum Thema Sicherheits:

Es hat keinen Vorteil, die SSID zu verstecken. Bei manchen Attacken wird dies sogar ausgenutzt, indem sich ein anderer Access Point als die gleiche SSID ausgibt. Der Rechner verbindet sich dann mit dem falschen AP und gibt die WPA2 Verschlüsselung preis.

Bei sichtbarer SSID kann das nicht passieren, da der AP für den Client klar definiert ist.


----------



## QQQQQ966 (21. Oktober 2009)

ah gut zu wissen 
danke


----------



## QQQQQ966 (21. Oktober 2009)

hier falls es euch hilft :
Schnelles Firefox


----------



## midnight (21. Oktober 2009)

QQQQQ966 schrieb:


> hier falls es euch hilft :
> Schnelles Firefox



An sich guter Tipp. Aber was hat der mit dem Thema zu tun?

so far


----------



## QQQQQ966 (22. Oktober 2009)

prinzipiell nichts aber da ihr mir geholfen habt und ich das auch gerade von nem Freund erfahren habe wollte ich es euch nicht vorenthalten


----------



## rabit (22. Oktober 2009)

@QQQQQ966
Super Tip danke.
Wird echt spürbar schneller.


----------



## Kadauz (22. Oktober 2009)

Kannst auf jeden Fall mal ins passende Fprum posten, wenn du Lust hast.


----------



## QQQQQ966 (22. Oktober 2009)

rabit schrieb:


> @QQQQQ966
> Super Tip danke.
> Wird echt spürbar schneller.


gerne


----------

